# Russian Romance



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I just found on YouTube an hauntingly beautiful Russian romance on poetry by Iosef Brodsky & music by Victor Popov. For Petersburg lovers....

Christmas Romance


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

....how did I not see this thread? if you want romantic Eastern European music, I'm your boy =)

(ranging from a mix of styles)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh my goodness, you romantic you.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

some more


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you play the balalaika by any change? I did tried it a few times but it's so difficult.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Oh my goodness, you romantic you.


I'm just getting started

edit: no, I wish (if it weren't for my weird obsession with Eastern European music, I'm about the last person you would expect to have the username I do from a demographic standpoint lol)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Hvorostovsky's best performances


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

TxllxT said:


>


incredible! 
but my favorite still goes to the Ukrainian baritone Mykola Kondratyuk











he's superb in Italian opera too!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

might as well post some more


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

this is more Russian cossack music, so maybe I'm cheating with this one, but.....omg that voice!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

a beautiful piece sung in two styles

first, in traditional Eastern European Style





next, in a more "operatic" style


----------

